# Sistema di monitoring per reti?

## diego_82

Come da oggetto, mi serve un sistema per monitorare diversi sistemi in una lan (magari anche attraverso internet); mi hanno consigliato Nagios, ne conoscete altri?

Grazie. Diego.

----------

## makoomba

prima usavo nagios, ora zabbix

----------

## diego_82

 *makoomba wrote:*   

> prima usavo nagios, ora zabbix

 

Perchè, quali sono le differenze?

----------

## Sephirot

zabbix, ntop, opennms, jeffnms, big sister.

----------

## gutter

 *makoomba wrote:*   

> prima usavo nagios, ora zabbix

 

Ero interessato a provare Nagios, mi potresti spiegare come mai hai cambiato? Zabbix ti è sembrato migliore? Perchè?

----------

## Nuitari

ero curioso di provare big sister, più che altro perchè mi servirebbe un programma non troppo grosso che mi tiri fuori un grafico della rete lan a cui mi collego dicendomi gli ip di ogni nodo e qualche altra notizia in piu, ma niente di troppo complesso da capire.

Solo che non ho trovato l'ebuild ne su portage ne su bugzilla, esiste qualcosa (magari con un altro nome)?

----------

## makoomba

ho provato zabbix su consiglio di fonderia e l'ho trovato decisamente più semplice e intuitivo da configurare.

la gestione di triggers/alerts mediante templates fa risparmiare un sacco di tempo e si fa tutto da interfaccia web.

con nagios finivo sempre per dover editare un fracco di files dalla sintassi non proprio immediata.

un punto a favore di nagios è che la comunicazione fra server e agent può usare ssl, mentre con zabbix non è possibile (almeno con la stable).

ma, a parte questo, consiglio decisamente zabbix.

----------

## gutter

@makoomba: grazie per le delucidazioni.

----------

## drakkan

da un pò di tempo uso oreon:

http://www.oreon-project.org/

e non devo più modificare manualmente i file di configurazione di nagios   :Very Happy: 

----------

## gutter

Vedo che nessuno andava molto d'accordo con i file di configurazione di Nagios  :Wink: .

----------

## diego_82

però a quanto ho visto nagios è il più diffuso, me lo confermate?

----------

## !equilibrium

 *makoomba wrote:*   

> ho provato zabbix su consiglio di fonderia e l'ho trovato decisamente più semplice e intuitivo da configurare.
> 
> la gestione di triggers/alerts mediante templates fa risparmiare un sacco di tempo e si fa tutto da interfaccia web.

 

voto a favore anche io per zabbix.

lo uso al posto di nagios da un bel po e non rimpiango per nulla i mille e uno files di nagios  :Smile: 

----------

## mrfree

 *drakkan wrote:*   

> da un pò di tempo uso oreon:
> 
> http://www.oreon-project.org/

 

Leggendo sul sito non sono riuscito a capire bene una cosa... è semplicemente un'applicazione basata su nagios ma differente oppure aiuta solo nella configurazione di quest'ultimo ottenendo di fatto gli stessi report (ma soprattutto i grafici di nagios)? Personalmente sono propenso a credere alla prima affermazione  :Smile: 

----------

## makoomba

 *diego_82 wrote:*   

> però a quanto ho visto nagios è il più diffuso, me lo confermate?

 

non so se sia il più diffuso ma, essendo in giro da anni, si è conquistato una buona utenza.

il che non implica che sia la migliore tra le molte alternative disponibili oggi.

----------

## drakkan

 *mrfree wrote:*   

>  *drakkan wrote:*   da un pò di tempo uso oreon:
> 
> http://www.oreon-project.org/ 
> 
> Leggendo sul sito non sono riuscito a capire bene una cosa... è semplicemente un'applicazione basata su nagios ma differente oppure aiuta solo nella configurazione di quest'ultimo ottenendo di fatto gli stessi report (ma soprattutto i grafici di nagios)? Personalmente sono propenso a credere alla prima affermazione 

 

Oreon si basa su nagios e permette di configurarlo ma allo stesso tempo fornisce una nuova veste grafica, quindi come pensavi, tutta la parte visuale è stata rifatta.

Volendo puoi comunque accedere anche alla parte web di nagios, avrai due url separati ad esempio <host>/oreon e <host>/nagios

----------

## mrfree

 *drakkan wrote:*   

> Oreon si basa su nagios e permette di configurarlo ma allo stesso tempo fornisce una nuova veste grafica, quindi come pensavi, tutta la parte visuale è stata rifatta.
> 
> Volendo puoi comunque accedere anche alla parte web di nagios, avrai due url separati ad esempio <host>/oreon e <host>/nagios

 

Ok grazie.

Nel frattempo sto provando zabbix, devo dire che le prime impressioni sono assolutamente positive. Ho scaricato il manuale, ho una buona lettura per stasera  :Smile: 

----------

## noppy

anchio uso zabbix e mi trovo benissimo (con agenti su macchine linux , windows e solaris)

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

 *makoomba wrote:*   

>  *diego_82 wrote:*   però a quanto ho visto nagios è il più diffuso, me lo confermate? 
> 
> non so se sia il più diffuso ma, essendo in giro da anni, si è conquistato una buona utenza.
> 
> il che non implica che sia la migliore tra le molte alternative disponibili oggi.

 

non serve che te lo dica, cmq io uso stunnel con un wrapper, sempre lanciato da zabbix.

----------

## mrfree

 :Shocked:  Zabbix è fenomenale...  :Shocked: 

In poco meno di mezza giornata mi è tornata la voglia di smanettare con l'SNMP   :Rolling Eyes: 

Un altro punto (come se ce ne fosse bisogno) al forum, inesauribile fonte di ispirazione... e di utile software

----------

## kandalf

anche cacti è veramente forte!

----------

## gutter

 *kandalf wrote:*   

> anche cacti è veramente forte!

 

Pro e contro?

----------

## DuDe

Aggiungo la mia, opennms www.opennms.org che sarebbe un clone openview open source, un po' pesante poiche' bastao su java, l'ho usato e ci ho aggiunto un moduletto che tramite un modem gsm mi mandava gli alert via sms 

Provero anche zabbix

Io cercavo un coso, o un howto per fre in modo di sapere, dato il mac di una scheda, dove questa scheda era collegata ossia su quale apparato, solo che smanettare con snmp a sto livello credo sia fuori dalla mia portata

----------

## falko

Io avevo sentito parlare bene anche di Zenoss

http://www.zenoss.com/

ma a dire la verità non lo ho usato prova a vedere!!!

----------

